
I retired at 34 with $3M–here are 5 downsides of early retirement - hsnewman
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/24/i-retired-at-34-with-3-million-here-are-the-downsides-of-early-retirement-that-no-one-tells-you.html
======
rocketpastsix
2 of the reasons here are legit. I absolutely understand the possible regret
and people treating you like a misfit. Fortunately for the second point, there
are communities of people doing the same thing that you can join in and be
apart of a community.

The other three are generally seen as the downsides of FIRE and something
adherents talk a lot about. If you don't build the life you want before you
retire, you will be bored. If you don't sacrifice your life, hobbies and
building up a solid life outside of work, you won't be bored. Instead you will
retire and have things to do in retire. If you base your happiness off
retiring rather than hobbies and a social circle, you will be miserable.

Overall, this is common with FIRE. People work their ass off to retire early
not thinking about what is next. If you think about it, put some effort into
developing hobbies, a social circle, and base your happiness off that, you
will do just fine.

